# Acer XF240H: Probleme beim einstellen von 144Hz (gelöst)



## sebah (22. Juli 2017)

*Acer XF240H: Probleme beim einstellen von 144Hz (gelöst)*

Hallo,

ich habe gerade meinen neuen Acer XF240H bekommen und angeschlossen. Ich habe jetzt folgende Probleme:

1) Ich kann 144 Hz nicht einstellen (siehe Screenshot)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein System:

Intel-Xeon-E3-1231v3-4x-3-40GHz-So-1150-BOX
Gigabyte-GA-H97-D3H-Intel-H97-So-1150-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
8192MB-Sapphire-Radeon-R9-390-Nitro-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16
Crucial M500
32GB RAM
BeQuiet! Dar Power Pro 10 550W

Ich habe Direct X und die Grafikkartentreiber aktualisiert aber das hat bis jetzt nichts geholfen. Zum anschließen habe ich folgendes Kabel verwendet: CSL - 2m DVI zu DVI Kabel | Dual Link 24+1 | vergoldete: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

2) Ich kann über die Radeon Einstellungen kein FreeSync einstellen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das bedeutet doch eigentlich das der Monitor nicht richtig erkannt wird oder? Ich habe schon versucht einen Treiber für den Monitor zu finden aber da gibt es nur welche für WIN8. (Product support)

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich hier falsch mache?

Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## NatokWa (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Acer XF240H: Probleme beim einstellen von 144Hz*

Du brauchst Displayport ..... DVI kommt nur bis 120Hz + unterstützt kein Free/G-Sync , das können nur HDMI und DP .


----------



## sebah (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Acer XF240H: Probleme beim einstellen von 144Hz*



NatokWa schrieb:


> Du brauchst Displayport ..... DVI kommt nur bis 120Hz + unterstützt kein Free/G-Sync , das können nur HDMI und DP .



Ich bin so doof. Habe jetzt das DP Kabel benutzt das noch im Karton war. Funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Danke!


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Acer XF240H: Probleme beim einstellen von 144Hz*



NatokWa schrieb:


> DVI kommt nur bis 120Hz .


Nur mal btw, DVI Duallink schafft 144Hz bei FHD ohne Probleme.


----------



## NatokWa (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Acer XF240H: Probleme beim einstellen von 144Hz (gelöst)*

Ok .... JoM79 hat recht ... ich bildete mir immer ein das Dual-Link DVI auch 2 Kabel braucht und nicht einfach nur ein Kabel mit mehr Adern ist (Wiki lesen hilft) ...... aber Egal , DP ist in jedem Fall besser und klappt offensichtlich ja auch


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Acer XF240H: Probleme beim einstellen von 144Hz (gelöst)*

Das DP besser ist, ist auch korrekt.
Würde heutzutage keinen 144Hz Monitor mehr kaufen, der kein DP hat.


----------



## 0ssi (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Acer XF240H: Probleme beim einstellen von 144Hz (gelöst)*

Kannst du jetzt mit dem DP Kabel im Treiber FreeSync aktivieren ? Ich glaube das muss man erst direkt am Monitor machen, oder ?


----------



## Don-Camilo (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Acer XF240H: Probleme beim einstellen von 144Hz (gelÃ¶st)*

... wenn Du dann noch die Monitor Einstellungen lädst, dann ist das ein klasse Monitor: Dropbox - ACER-XF240H-JT3-6500K-22.icc

Recently got an Acer XF240H as a gift and cant adjust brightness : Monitors


----------



## xf240h (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Acer XF240H: Probleme beim einstellen von 144Hz (gelöst)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe den Monitor seit gestern ebenfalls, leider erreiche ich keine 144 Hertz.
Per HDMI erhielt ich 120 Hertz. Ich habe das original mitgelieferte Displayport angeschlossen, nun sind es nur noch 60 Hertz. Angeschlossen ist er an einer GTX 1080 TI, also die GPU sollte nicht das Problem sein. PC bereits neu gestartet. In den Monitoreinstellungen gibt es nur die Möglichkeit, die Hertzzahl anzeigen, aber nicht ändern zu lassen. Wenn ich den Treiber installieren möchte, sagt Windows mir, dass der beste Treiber bereits installiert ist. Irgendjemand noch einen Rat?

Viele Grüße.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Acer XF240H: Probleme beim einstellen von 144Hz (gelöst)*

Nvidia Systemsteuerung->Auflösung->Aktualisierungsrate.


----------



## xf240h (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Acer XF240H: Probleme beim einstellen von 144Hz (gelöst)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nvidia Systemsteuerung->Auflösung->Aktualisierungsrate.



Perfekt, vielen Dank 
Sie war gar nicht bei mir vorhanden gewesen, warum auch immer, musste die erstmal herunterladen, aber nun funzt es.


----------

